# Mazzer doser sweeper mod



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Just a quick mod to share, the sweepers in the doser on my Mazzer SJ left a large amount of grinds behind that I had to hoover out each time as they would go stale.

As a solution I took out the top of the sweeper (just unscrews by hand once the flathead in the middle is removed) then from below wrapped some tape around, masking tape of some sort would do. The first attempt was too thick at the top so the top piece wouldnt go on, but right at the bottom. So the solution was layer 4 pieces of tape that attached to the bottom of the sweeper, then wrap a single layer around to hold it in place.

The result is a sweeper that cleanly wipes the bottom of the doser.

Photo attached, I'll try and get a video if it will be useful to anyone.


----------



## sjenner (Nov 8, 2012)

That is super spooky sir...

I dismantled and cleaned my SJ last night having retrieved it from a friend who needed it for a while, when I was re-assembling it, I wrapped a single layer of grey insulating tape around the bottom half of the lower blades...

It isn't enough! I have some new burrs on order, so I will sort this properly when I change them...

Good idea to wrap around once from the top... Mine hasn't peeled yet, but as soon as I saw what you did, I knew mine would too one day.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Strip it completely down, get everything out apart from the lower vanes and adjust it so its metal on metal. works the best. The tape will come unstuck eventually.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Agree with Jeebsy, although it can be tricky. An easy one is inserting 3 cards on the lower vane and using the middle vane to fit over the top of it and hold them in place.

GS11 documented this really well on his Whippy Mod. I'll try and find the link. Here you go......http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?t=12252


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

The lower 'veins' seem to be attached somehow to the screw that runs through the middle, I dont have a socket wrench large enough for the bolt on the bottom so I could not exert enough force to move the lower blades at all, I was on the path to taking it all apart just to see how it ticked, but got stumped by that bolt.

It is only temporary anyway, I have a fudge funnel on order to convert it to doserless









The tape wont actually unstick, as the upper veins clamp down on it, it may well wear away however after a lot of sweeps.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

You need a socket and it's a pain in the arse to be frank but it'll make your doser sweep clean forever.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Good to know it does undo, it felt rock solid when I tried with a wrench.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Yeah needs a torque wrench and a hammer !


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

I highly recommend the Mouse Mod too!

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?16411-Mazzer-Mod&highlight=mouse


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

Ouch, I didn't think that was possible. Still sounds a bit terrifying haha.

Given I may replace my SJ with something bigger and doserless, I'm not keen to start hammering at it


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

http://www.fotchbook.com/faq/mazzer/doser.html


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

To be honest the squares of card from the Mr Whippy mod thread linked above by bumpkin look like the most elegant solution, no hammering required


----------



## Mouse (Feb 28, 2014)

Using some pliers to help brace things makes it a lot easier http://www.home-barista.com/grinders/how-to-remove-mazzer-lower-doser-vane-without-breaking-t10392.html


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

D_Evans said:


> To be honest the squares of card from the Mr Whippy mod thread linked above by bumpkin look like the most elegant solution, no hammering required


But ditch the Mr. Whippy part and use the far more elegant Mouse Mod!

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?16411-Mazzer-Mod&highlight=mouse


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

The card option takes about 10 mins, CoffeeChap uses this option on his modded Mazzers.

Metal on metal is really good but can be tricky especially if it's undoing the doser bolt for the first time.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Getting that bolt undone took a long time, a lot of effort and a lot of swearing.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Just remove the spring In the doser chamber, fit card on the doser veins and refit the star, simple, sweep clean, without risking damaging you grinder


----------



## sjenner (Nov 8, 2012)

jeebsy said:


> You need a socket and it's a pain in the arse to be frank but it'll make your doser sweep clean forever.


Further to my comment above... I tried that Jeebsy...I couldn't stand the sound of screeching metal... The installed shim is very effective, and grease (silicone or otherwise) will eventually attract coffee powder.

NB: If anyone tries to remove the lower vanes, please be very careful, the vanes are delicate and do not make good levers.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

The screeching annoyed me first - spoke to Gary and he said that meant the nut was too tight. Loosened it gradually until it was just sitting on the bottom of the doser and voila - no more noise than having card on the vanes and clean sweeping.


----------



## sjenner (Nov 8, 2012)

jeebsy said:


> The screeching annoyed me first - spoke to Gary and he said that meant the nut was too tight. Loosened it gradually until it was just sitting on the bottom of the doser and voila - no more noise than having card on the vanes and clean sweeping.


Good tip sir... I will try it, I only offered it up and simulated the finished arrangement by pressing and turning by hand.


----------

